# 2 component paints



## racx

Ok, so I have used 2 component paints before but we don't use industrial coatings much so I get fustrated with them lol. 
Question is can you spray epoxy primer and a top coat such as Acrylon 2 part with hvlp gun?
Rep said use airless and flush system every hour. I have 3 795's and a Titan 8900 gas rig well I don't want to use the gas rig and power sources are limited so was thinking gas compressor and hvlp gun? Thoughts and tips working with industrial coatings appreciated!


----------



## CApainter

racx said:


> Ok, so I have used 2 component paints before but we don't use industrial coatings much so I get fustrated with them lol.
> Question is can you spray epoxy primer and a top coat such as Acrylon 2 part with hvlp gun?
> Rep said use airless and flush system every hour. I have 3 795's and a Titan 8900 gas rig well I don't want to use the gas rig and power sources are limited so was thinking gas compressor and hvlp gun? Thoughts and tips working with industrial coatings appreciated!


I've sprayed plenty of epoxy coatings out of a conventional HVLP spray system. Your success will be determined by the needle, fluid nozzle size, air cap, and general gun adjustments, along with pot life of material. I've actually had better results with atomization and control using a conventional then an airless.


----------



## Lambrecht

Hvlp will heat the paint as it is sprayed causing it to dry faster gumming up your tip and gun. You would cause yourself more work cleaning more often and also only being able to spray at a small fraction of the pace that you can spray with an airless. I would use 2 airless rigs. Spraying with one while the other is being cleaned every hour so you minimize downtime.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

I guess it depends upon what scale you're talking about. I've always preferred spraying two-part coatings with an HVLP, but most of the work was on a smaller scale. I'd be inclined to spray them with an HVLP whenever possible, since it's less product & solvent running through my machine, but sometimes the production capabilities of an airless are needed.


----------



## racx

These are just exterior stairs and landings all metal gtate. 8 steps to a 6x4 landing 10 total. Originally was just going to be oil now they changed it for the better but I was going to use my gas rig for oil but don't want to run these products through it again I don't have enough power sorces for my electric pumps. The 8900 is to expensive and my production machine to risk it.


----------



## CApainter

Lambrecht said:


> Hvlp will heat the paint as it is sprayed causing it to dry faster gumming up your tip and gun. You would cause yourself more work cleaning more often and also only being able to spray at a small fraction of the pace that you can spray with an airless. I would use 2 airless rigs. Spraying with one while the other is being cleaned every hour so you minimize downtime.


You must be talking about a turbine HVLP with a cup gun. I'm talking about any number of conventional guns produces by Binks, Devilbiss, C.A.T., etc. The conventional gun is designed to be HVLP, and only requires an air line from a compressor (that doesn't heat up) and a fluid line from a pressure pot (that doesn't heat up).

And in fact, you can heat up the epoxy, like I've had to do many times. However, I never have sprayed epoxy out of those Graco turbine HVLP systems.


----------



## racx

I was just going to set up hvlp gun and my gas compressor because that's what's in the trailer and they are 1400 miles from shop lol. Would buy a 2.5 gallon pot for them and figured only mixing a gallon at a time so set can and all in pressure pot save on clean up inbetween.


----------



## CApainter

racx said:


> I was just going to set up hvlp gun and my gas compressor because that's what's in the trailer and they are 1400 miles from shop lol. Would buy a 2.5 gallon pot for them and figured only mixing a gallon at a time so set can and all in pressure pot save on clean up inbetween.


Ive done that when I've run out of liners. The problem you may have with setting a one gallon can in the 2.5 gallon pressure pot, is that it may not allow you to seal the lid on the pressure pot. It's happened to me. Its like they designed it that way so you have to buy liners. Freakin corporate jackholes!


----------



## CApainter

I tested a gallon can in the pressure pot.


----------



## Lambrecht

Love the second memo.


----------



## Oden

Epoxy
2 component paint, it's epoxy. What I always call it. The paint and a hardener, A and B.
Precatylized epoxy? I don't consider it really a epoxy. If it is. Then all ain't is precatylized epoxy.


----------



## racx

Oden said:


> Epoxy
> 2 component paint, it's epoxy. What I always call it. The paint and a hardener, A and B.
> Precatylized epoxy? I don't consider it really a epoxy. If it is. Then all ain't is precatylized epoxy.


Well, they have different 2 component paints such as Acrylon wich is a 2 component acrylic polyurethane. I'm using that and a epoxy. I agree with the precat but it definitely is a pretty tough coating I must say. I use it alot for doors.


----------



## CApainter

racx said:


> Well, they have different 2 component paints such as Acrylon wich is a 2 component acrylic polyurethane. I'm using that and a epoxy. I agree with the precat but it definitely is a pretty tough coating I must say. I use it alot for doors.


I actually sprayed SW Acrylon out of that spray pot I posted. 

A little about the Acrylon:

Pros,

- It sprayed really well with very little thinning

-Did not flash or dull from overspray (sprayed some lockers)

- Dried hard and glossy

Cons,

-Will run if not careful to provide airflow once sprayed

-Does not touch up with brush or roller. Had all kinds of discoloration problems when trying to roll out some runs inside the locker. Brushing didn't help much either.

-has quite an odor

I'd actually prefer PPG's PSX 700 Polysiloxane because there are no isocyanates. But it is very expensive.


----------



## racx

CApainter said:


> I tested a gallon can in the pressure pot.


The one from Harbor Freight claims to that's what gave me the idea now I'm skeptical of it lol. I will have them bring a empty and try it before they get it.


----------



## racx

CApainter said:


> I actually sprayed SW Acrylon out of that spray pot I posted.
> 
> A little about the Acrylon:
> 
> Pros,
> 
> - It sprayed really well with very little thinning
> 
> -Did not flash or dull from overspray (sprayed some lockers)
> 
> - Dried hard and glossy
> 
> Cons,
> 
> -Will run if not careful to provide airflow once sprayed
> 
> -Does not touch up with brush or roller. Had all kinds of discoloration problems when trying to roll out some runs inside the locker. Brushing didn't help much either.
> 
> -has quite an odor
> 
> I'd actually prefer PPG's PSX 700 Polysiloxane because there are no isocyanates. But it is very expensive.


You pretty much nailed it! I live buy the gulf got tip from a ship/marine painter believed he called it roll and tip method but told me to use foam roller. I don't use these coatings much love the finish but big learning curve. Thanks for all the help CA.


----------



## CApainter

racx said:


> The one from Harbor Freight claims to that's what gave me the idea now I'm skeptical of it lol. I will have them bring a empty and try it before they get it.


You could always cut the stem, but when you want to use the pot to hold a full two gallons of paint, you could easily leave behind a quart of paint at the bottom before sucking up air through the fluid stem. And the last thing you want to do is be spraying along just fine and dandy, then suddenly start chugging paint onto your nice surface because you're sucking air.


----------



## Stretch67

racx said:


> Ok, so I have used 2 component paints before but we don't use industrial coatings much so I get fustrated with them lol.
> Question is can you spray epoxy primer and a top coat such as Acrylon 2 part with hvlp gun?
> Rep said use airless and flush system every hour. I have 3 795's and a Titan 8900 gas rig well I don't want to use the gas rig and power sources are limited so was thinking gas compressor and hvlp gun? Thoughts and tips working with industrial coatings appreciated!


Lol. This is my specialty.

Rinse every hour? Nah, find urself a different product. Get a 6 or 8 hour pot life. Plenty of company's out there that know a lot more about sticking to metal than SW.

Hint: ______________ invented two component epoxies in the mid 1800's (i think).


----------



## CApainter

bryceraisanen said:


> Lol. This is my specialty.
> 
> Rinse every hour? Nah, find urself a different product. Get a 6 or 8 hour pot life. Plenty of company's out there that know a lot more about sticking to metal than SW.
> 
> Hint: ______________ invented two component epoxies in the mid 1800's (i think).


I rarely use SW for either their industrial line, or their architectural line of products. But, I have used their Macropoxy, and polyurethanes in the past without much trouble. I like the fact that they have a lot of the industrial products available in many of their stores. This makes logistics pretty convenient. 

But in terms of our work horses of industrial materials, I will regularly use Devoe, PPG, Ameron, Porter International, etc. And given all the acquisitions that have taken place, I'm not even certain which ones are better than the others. At least SW is consistent, as far as I know.


----------



## racx

bryceraisanen said:


> Lol. This is my specialty.
> 
> Rinse every hour? Nah, find urself a different product. Get a 6 or 8 hour pot life. Plenty of company's out there that know a lot more about sticking to metal than SW.
> 
> Hint: ______________ invented two component epoxies in the mid 1800's (i think).


Have no idea I need to look this up. We use SW because we are nationwide and they are the best option for that. Its supposed to be 2 hr pot life but 90 dry and windy so we are getting half that even reduced. Its working out if each guy just sticks to 1 gallon batches. I'm definitely going to look into other options for the future since everyone has been educating me  Thanks for your help.


----------



## blackatom

CApainter said:


> I rarely use SW for either their industrial line, or their architectural line of products. But, I have used their Macropoxy, and polyurethanes in the past without much trouble. I like the fact that they have a lot of the industrial products available in many of their stores. This makes logistics pretty convenient.
> 
> But in terms of our work horses of industrial materials, I will regularly use Devoe, PPG, Ameron, Porter International, etc. And given all the acquisitions that have taken place, I'm not even certain which ones are better than the others. At least SW is consistent, as far as I know.


Bingo on the more widely used industrial products being available at pretty much any of their stores.

Our two main horses are Carboline and SW. International has made a strong play recently, but I've been a part of more SW zcii+/zciii>646>218 and Carb cz11/859>893>133/134 jobs than I can count. You mention Ameron, their 68HS/399/450H would be my ZEU of choice... they are all easy to work and they all use the same thinner... nice!


----------



## harmonpa

*HVLP Gun*

Something to consider is buying a gun that will allow you to use it in both HVLP and Conventional Technology. Binks latest Industrial gun , The Trophy Series, allows for changing of air caps to switch between HVLP or conventional spraying. This would allow for diversity of spraying if your epoxy is to thick for HVLP.


----------



## CApainter

harmonpa said:


> Something to consider is buying a gun that will allow you to use it in both HVLP and Conventional Technology. Binks latest Industrial gun , The Trophy Series, allows for changing of air caps to switch between HVLP or conventional spraying. This would allow for diversity of spraying if your epoxy is to thick for HVLP.


Not only that, but for compliance issues when the EPA decides to give you a visit.


----------



## davidnicoll69

i think the professionals would do it in a better way with long lasting quality so I always contact a professional


----------

